# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Thinking Of Buying A Pistol. Any Suggestions?

## Sola_Fide

I don't want to spend more than 4 or 5 hundo. I want it for self defense and something that will be fun to shoot at a target.   Any suggestions from any gun guys here?  I have a .22 rifle that I haven't shot for months, don't know why I want another gun...I just feel the need for something smaller.

----------


## Anti Federalist

A four inch barrel, .357 magnum revolver.

Taurus or S and W make a number of models that should get you in that price range.

----------


## Todd

> I don't want to spend more than 4 or 5 hundo. I want it for self defense and something that will be fun to shoot at a target.   Any suggestions from any gun guys here?  I have a .22 rifle that I haven't shot for months, don't know why I want another gun...I just feel the need for something smaller.


Self defense home or concealed carry?

Get a Glock 9MM.  It's cheaper to plink with than a 45, and it's about in that price range.
Or go with the Glock 45 if you don't care about price of ammo.

want it for Concealed carry?  the Sig P232.  Awesomely accurate.....though it's a bit pricey.  But worth it.  You have to pay for quality.

----------


## Rael

I like glocks. Never hear anything but good stuff about them

----------


## oyarde

> A four inch barrel, .357 magnum revolver.
> 
> Taurus or S and W make a number of models that should get you in that price range.


To keep around the house , I too concur a revolver .

----------


## BetaMale

can't go wrong with the 1911 .45 ACP.  Time proven design with the stopping power to boot!  Wide variety of manufacturers and prices to match your needs.

----------


## malkusm

Oh, you said Pistol, not Pistole....my bad.

----------


## BLS

Springfield XD40 compact.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Oh, you said Pistol, not Pistole....my bad.


Pistole and other criminals like him are why I am buying a pistol in the first place

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Springfield XD40 compact.


Nice!



Thanks for all the suggestions guys...

----------


## SWATH

Glock19, 17, or M&P9.  I personally like the M&P9 and it is what I carry.  I've been to enough training courses to get a bad feeling about XD's.  I used to have 2 XDM's and feel that they are superior to the XD but I sold one and don't shoot the other.  Many professionals I've conversed with do not like the grip safety because it locks the slide shut until depressed which can make malfunction clearing fumbly, they have a high bore axis which translates into more muzzle rise and slower follow ups, and the complaints about the magazines being made of a softer steel such that a hard strike to the ground from dropping them can bend the feed lips.  Also between the Glock, M&P, and XD, I've seen the XD's fail the most by far in high round count courses, Glocks a distant 2nd (it's rare but I've seen it a few times), and M&P's last (while I'm sure it happens I've never seen one fail or malfunction.

----------


## Thomas

i just got a gen4 glock 19 and i love it, it's badass looking and kicks like a .22 and it will last me for the rest of my life if i take care of it

----------


## CharlesTX

> Springfield XD40 compact.


+XD40

I've got the XD 40 and XD 40 SC.

I'd also suggest a Taurus .38 revolver.  Inexpensive and reliable, and revolvers don't jam.

----------


## fisharmor

I absolutely hate GLOCK pistols.  I hate the grip angle, I hate the loose tolerances, I hate the look and feel, I hate the high cost of the magazines, I hate the narrow trigger.
I also own a GLOCK 26 which is what I carry every day.
The reason is simple: no other pistol puts up with such abject abuse as a GLOCK and still keeps going bang.
For my carry piece, that's what matters more than anything.

For a home defense handgun, I second the 4" 357 magnum.  You will probably spend as much money at the range as you would on feeding a 9mm, because you're having to load that cylinder and it's a lot slower.  It also slows you down and makes you concentrate on hitting instead of just spitting.

Also, wheelguns are just more classy.  It's a fact.

----------


## Pericles

Try before you buy. There is no perfect choice for everyone. Some will "feel" right and others won't and short of more practice than almost any of us will perform, will not work for you. When the Army went from 1911A1 to M9, I went from a pistol I was able to fire well, to one that I didn't. The double stack magazine makes the grips too fat for me to properly do the job.

Thus, if i expect to need a pistol, the 1911A1 is within reach, otherwise the Walther P5 is within reach.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Appreciate the suggestions folks...

----------


## cswake

> Springfield XD40 compact.


+1, or the 9mm variant if you want cheaper ammo for the firing range... (not the compact listed below)

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/p...ducts_id/13342

----------


## Bern

For home defense, I would think you'd want to maximize reliability which would suggest looking at a revolver over a semi-auto.  Revolvers are point and shoot for the most part.  A .357 revolver can also shoot .38 special rounds.

You might also consider a 12 guage shotgun for home defense.

I've got both.

----------


## pcosmar

I'm old, and old fashioned.
I like Single Action. But That is not a recommendation, it is a personal preference.

Find out what works for you (Fit and Feel),  Learn to shoot well. Instinctively.
Then hope you never have to.

----------


## Captain Shays

Yeah. Make sure you buy one that wasn't used in a crime and then don't get it registered. In times of distress they will use the list of registered gun owners and come to take your gun away and leave you and your family defenseless.. If they don't know about it they'll go to the next house....hopefully

----------


## Texan4Life

glock, 1911, XD all great pistols. 

Another thing to consider when choosing a caliber is ammo cost. A friend of mine went with .40 cal and is regretting it.

----------


## Bern

Forgot to mention... this is a good resource:

http://www.theboxotruth.com/

----------


## Madly_Sane

*Semiauto*
Arcus 98DA, 98DAC
Beretta Model 21 Bobcat
Beretta Model 3032 Tomcat
Beretta U22 Neos
Browning Buck Mark Standard URX, Practical URX
Browning Buck Mark Challenge, Camper
Browning Buck Mark Contour URX, Contour Lite URX
Browning Buck Mark Micro Standard URX
Browning Buck Mark Plus UDX
CZ 83
Kel-Tec P-11
Kel-Tec P-32
Kel-Tec P-3AT
Kel-Tec PF9
Kel-Tec PMR-30
MRI Micro Desert Eagle
North American Arms Guardian
Ruger Mark III Standard
Ruger Mark III 22/45, 22/45 Hunter
Ruger LCP
Ruger Mark III 678 Target Model
Ruger 22 Charger
Ruger P95Shooters Arms Military Pistol
Sig Sauer Mosquito
Smith & Wesson Models 22A, 22S
Smith & wesson Sigma Series
Stoeger Cougar 8000
Taurus 738 TCP
Taurus 708, 709, 740 Slim
Taurus Model 22, 25
Taurus 24/7 Pro Series
Taurus 24/7 G2
Taurus Millennium Pro Series
Walther P22, P22 Military, P22 Target
Walther PK80
Walther SP22, SP22 M3

*Revolvers
*Charter Arms Mag Pug
Charter Arms Pathfinder
Charter Arms Undercover
EAA Windicator
Rossi Models 351, 352, 851
Rossi Models 461, 462
Rossi Models 971, 972
Taurus Model 605, 731, 905
Taurus Model 82, 65, 66
Taurus Models 85, 856 Series
Taurus Models 94, 941
Taurus Models 650 CIA, 850 CIA
Taurus Model 651, 851
Taurus Tracker Series
Charter Arms Dixie Derringer
Cimarron New Sheriff
EAA Bounty Hunter
Heritage Rough Rider Smallbore Series
Heritage Rough Rider Large Bore Series
North American Arms Mini Revolver Series
Taylor's & Co. 1873 Cattleman, Outfitter, Quickdraw
Taylor's & Co. 1873 Cattleman Bird's Head
Uberti Model 187 Cattleman Series

www.handguns.com

----------


## fisharmor

> For home defense, I would think you'd want to maximize reliability which would suggest looking at a revolver over a semi-auto.  Revolvers are point and shoot for the most part.  A .357 revolver can also shoot .38 special rounds.


Simplicity of operation is not reliability.  OP: this is the type of thing that you really need to start shooting regularly to be able to argue on the internet.... I understand what Bern is saying (it's reliable in that you point & pull the trigger) but it's not the same as being able to throw 100 rounds through it without cleaning it.

I also like revolvers because there's very little mystery as to what's going on inside one.  It's technically complicated, but you can see the workings.  With semi-autos, there are sometimes scores of hidden springs and pushpins and whirlygigs, and it's harder to understand the basics of how it operates.

----------


## Koz

Get The Judge. 

Can shoot .410 shotgun shells or .45 long colt ammo. Perfect for home defense and can be used for concealed carry. 

http://www.wholesalehunter.com/produ...roductid=53484

I have met several conceal carry instructors that keep this in thier nightstand loaded with buckshot for home defense.

----------


## Madly_Sane

> Get The Judge. 
> 
> Can shoot .410 shotgun shells or .45 long colt ammo. Perfect for home defense and can be used for concealed carry. 
> 
> http://www.wholesalehunter.com/produ...roductid=53484
> 
> I have met several conceal carry instructors that keep this in thier nightstand loaded with buckshot for home defense.


 That may just be my christmas present (to myself)

----------


## Koz

I wonder if The Judge (Napolitano) carries The Judge (Taurus)? Probably not becuase he's in New York.

----------


## speciallyblend

> I absolutely hate GLOCK pistols.  I hate the grip angle, I hate the loose tolerances, I hate the look and feel, I hate the high cost of the magazines, I hate the narrow trigger.
> I also own a GLOCK 26 which is what I carry every day.
> The reason is simple: no other pistol puts up with such abject abuse as a GLOCK and still keeps going bang.
> For my carry piece, that's what matters more than anything.
> 
> For a home defense handgun, I second the 4" 357 magnum.  You will probably spend as much money at the range as you would on feeding a 9mm, because you're having to load that cylinder and it's a lot slower.  It also slows you down and makes you concentrate on hitting instead of just spitting.
> 
> Also, wheelguns are just more classy.  It's a fact.


ok great thread since i do not own a hand gun!  My wife has 14 fused vertebrae so from reading your post! I am making the assumption that the glock has less kickback! wanting a gun for my wife and i for self defense will the smallest kickback.
What would you suggest since my wife cannot fire the real home defense aka shot gun!!

----------


## archangel689

> I don't want to spend more than 4 or 5 hundo. I want it for self defense and something that will be fun to shoot at a target.   Any suggestions from any gun guys here?  I have a .22 rifle that I haven't shot for months, don't know why I want another gun...I just feel the need for something smaller.





Otherwise used police glock or sig 226, cz75b.

----------


## archangel689

> I wonder if The Judge (Napolitano) carries The Judge (Taurus)? Probably not becuase he's in New York.


Dont buy a judge its a really bad weapon... 

http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot41.htm

----------


## archangel689

> ok great thread since i do not own a hand gun!  My wife has 14 fused vertebrae so from reading your post! I am making the assumption that the glock has less kickback! wanting a gun for my wife and i for self defense will the smallest kickback.
> What would you suggest since my wife cannot fire the real home defense aka shot gun!!


Full size pistol, 9mm. either glock 17 sig or cz75b $#@! beretta

Full size = more control

----------


## Bern

> Simplicity of operation is not reliability.  ... I understand what Bern is saying (it's reliable in that you point & pull the trigger) but it's not the same as being able to throw 100 rounds through it without cleaning it.


I was actually referring to the point that revolvers have a simpler mechanical design and are less prone to failure.  They also require less diligence in cleaning, but that's not a critical issue IMO - if you are going to rely on a gun to save your life, you damn well better learn how to take care of it.




> Get The Judge. 
> 
> Can shoot .410 shotgun shells ... 
> 
> I have met several conceal carry instructors that keep this in thier nightstand loaded with buckshot for home defense.


Please read:  http://forums.theboxotruth.com/showt...etration-tests

----------


## WilliamShrugged

I love my glock 21, shoots 45auto so you know they'll go down but doesn't kick worth a $#@!. I shot it one handed to show my girlfriend that it doesn't kick. Easy to clean, load and shoot. And the abuse a glock can take is just another plus.

----------


## Pericles

A hit with a .22lr is better than a miss with a .45. Do some testing to see what you can shoot accurately.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Full size pistol, 9mm. either glock 17 sig or cz75b $#@! beretta
> 
> Full size = more control


thanks i will look into it! When i am working i want my wife to be able to defend herself without injury to herself!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> I love my glock 21, shoots 45auto so you know they'll go down but doesn't kick worth a $#@!. I shot it one handed to show my girlfriend that it doesn't kick. Easy to clean, load and shoot. And the abuse a glock can take is just another plus.


what are the primary differences between a glock21 and a glock 17 sig?? if you do not mind me asking?

----------


## fisharmor

> I was actually referring to the point that revolvers have a simpler mechanical design and are less prone to failure.  They also require less diligence in cleaning, but that's not a critical issue IMO - if you are going to rely on a gun to save your life, you damn well better learn how to take care of it.


Well, not looking to start an argument, but all revolvers I've shot will start to gum up and not work as smoothly after 100 rounds with no cleaning, and if it's been shooting 38 special only, I sometimes physically can't put 357s in the cylinder at all after that many rounds, until it's cleaned.
My Glock 26 has >500 rounds in it at this point and has never been cleaned.
The revolver is more reliable in times of stress, you just pull the trigger - and technically the whole trigger discipline thing isn't as necessary, because it didn't exist before everyone went to wondernines.  But for mechanical reliability... there's more than one reason the wondernines sell.




> ok great thread since i do not own a hand gun!  My wife has 14 fused vertebrae so from reading your post! I am making the assumption that the glock has less kickback! wanting a gun for my wife and i for self defense will the smallest kickback.
> What would you suggest since my wife cannot fire the real home defense aka shot gun!!


New info added here with the Mrs. entering the equation.
My wife has Rheumatoid Arthritis - very little cartilage left in her wrists, so she's very sensitive to recoil.  She can shoot the polymers just fine - racking the slide doesn't work out so well, though.  (Shooters, don't lecture me: this is a medical condition, not "she ain't learned to do it right".)

She actually likes the revolvers, even the full-house 357s.  If you're not getting a pocket 357, and go for a full sized 4", she shouldn't have any problem at all.  They're usually heavy enough that they don't kick much at all.

I would look at the more expensive wheelguns though.  Good machining and tight tolerances are important in a revolver.  I'm looking to replace my Ruger because the tolerances are loose and you get a slap of air on your face when you shoot 357s.  I got ruined recently when I put the exact same rounds through a S&W, and that didn't happen - meaning that force wasn't slapping me in the face, it was going in the direction it's supposed to go.

----------


## WilliamShrugged

> what are the primary differences between a glock21 and a glock 17 sig?? if you do not mind me asking?


Don't know much about glock 17 other than it shoots 9mm and can carry up to 17 rounds (the G21 carries 13).

----------


## starless

Used: Smith and Wesson 686 or 586, 4" barrel .357. Look for a "-4" or earlier model, ie: 686-4, 686-3, etc. The later models (-5 and later) started using Mexican made parts and terrible trigger locks. 

New: Ruger GP-100, 4" barrel .357. Buy one of these if you can't find a S&W "-4" or earlier .357.

Best choice for home defense that you haven't considered: Remington model 870 shotgun. If I had to have just one firearm for home defense, this would be it.

----------


## SWATH

G21 = full size .45 ACP 13+1
G17 = full size 9mm 17+1

----------


## Southron

I would definitely consider a revolver.  And Taurus is in your price range.

Rock Island Armory makes a good 1911 also in that range.

Before you buy a Glock or any double stack, make sure it fits your hands.

----------


## chudrockz

I have the glock 30 (.45 acp ten+1) and love it. Softest recoiling 45 possibly ever, I think. People say that folks with smaller hands might have trouble with the somewhat "chunky" grip, but as I have enormous hands, well, I don't.

----------


## The Freethinker

Taurus revolvers are good deals for the quality you get.

----------


## osan

> A four inch barrel, .357 magnum revolver.
> 
> Taurus or S and W make a number of models that should get you in that price range.


 Yessir.  What he said.

----------


## osan

> I like glocks. Never hear anything but good stuff about them


Never much cared for the Glock.  I'd call them average.

A good 1911 can't be beaten.  The old SIG 220 is close, though.  They are the best semis made, though the XDs are pretty nice, too.  Can't recommend the Glock.

----------


## youngbuck

Glocks are simple, reliable, rugged and durable - just what you want in a combat environment, or any occasion that you're going to trust your life on a firearm.

I got a G19 and G23.  For you, I'd recommend any Glock 9mm, as long as it fits your hands well.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Glock19, 17, or M&P9.  I personally like the M&P9 and it is what I carry.  I've been to enough training courses to get a bad feeling about XD's.  I used to have 2 XDM's and feel that they are superior to the XD but I sold one and don't shoot the other.  Many professionals I've conversed with do not like the grip safety because it locks the slide shut until depressed which can make malfunction clearing fumbly, they have a high bore axis which translates into more muzzle rise and slower follow ups, and the complaints about the magazines being made of a softer steel such that a hard strike to the ground from dropping them can bend the feed lips.  Also between the Glock, M&P, and XD, I've seen the XD's fail the most by far in high round count courses, Glocks a distant 2nd (it's rare but I've seen it a few times), and M&P's last (while I'm sure it happens I've never seen one fail or malfunction.


I'm a huge fan of the M&P 40

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I second (fifth? tenth?) the recommendation for a revolver.  For those who are recoil sensitive, however, a revolver bucks more.

----------


## Promontorium

I love my Glock, but people say magazines wear out if you leave them loaded all the time. I leave them loaded all the time (for self defense), but I'm thinking if I had it to do over, I'd have bought a revolver and waited until I had a career where I could have a few guns, afford the ammo and go out shooting.

----------


## XNavyNuke

Like many others here, I'd consider a revolver. I have a SA Blackhawk: the original point and click interface. Its in a caliber that is easy to reload. Recoil is actually low enough that I can put a couple of boxes downrange today and not be hurting tomorrow. Since "practice until proficient" is important for any weapon, those first two points are important. Disadvantages: 6 cylinder-5 rounds and an empty chamber, ROF slower than DA until you get proficient. In my rural area, 5 rounds is not such a drawback as the 4-legged predators & varmints aren't shooting back. In the case of two legged zombies, well the purpose of a pistol is only to buy time to get you back to your main weapon.

Wife has a Glock and has nothing but good things to say about it. She claims the recoils is less than mine. I'd say its much like a Volvo: boxy but good and it comes in classic black color.

XNN

----------


## AFPVet

I would suggest one of the sigs. I have both the Sig P220 and Glock 20 (10mm) and love them both. They are apples to oranges and each have their uses. Oh and about the magazines, leaving them loaded does not wear them out—it is the constant cycling and loaded/unloaded that wears out mag springs. It is OK to keep them loaded. We used to keep M9 mags loaded all the time in the armory—for years!

Yeah, I would recommend a Sig Sauer if you want a  .40 or .45. If you want a 9mm or 10mm, I would choose Glock. The 9mm and 10mm both have fairly supported chambers. Now this probably wouldn't be a big deal as long as you shoot quality jacketed factory ammunition out of the other calibers; however, if you wanted to shoot low quality, lead or reloaded ammunition out of any other caliber other than 9mm or 10mm, a KKM barrel would remedy this.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Love love love the 10mm. I would take a 10mm over any pistol calibre, but the .40 S&W won that chamber war, and I just have to deal with that.

----------


## agitator

nvm

----------


## AFPVet

> Love love love the 10mm. I would take a 10mm over any pistol calibre, but the .40 S&W won that chamber war, and I just have to deal with that.


Thanks to companies like Double Tap, the original Norma loads [and above] are alive and well! In fact, some gun shops are stocking their shelves with it! The Glock 20 is the perfect platform for the Norma loads, if you go above the 200@1200fps power level [240] they do have Wolf springsbut they are a pain to put in. 

The 10mm is making a serious come back! Who knows, maybe after people realize that the 10mm is more versatile and safer than the .40, the 10mm will once again be king!

----------


## bruce leeroy

imo you cant go wrong with a good ole american .38 cal wheelgun

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> imo you cant go wrong with a good ole american .38 cal wheelgun


Get a .357 Magnum and then you can shoot your choice of .38 Special, .357 and .357 Magnum.  I honestly do not know why anybody would get an actual .38 when you can just get the .357 Magnum and fire 3x as much ammo, plus have the choice of better ammo (.357 Magnum) for self defense when carrying for defense.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Thanks to companies like Double Tap, the original Norma loads [and above] are alive and well! In fact, some gun shops are stocking their shelves with it! The Glock 20 is the perfect platform for the Norma loads, if you go above the 200@1200fps power level [240] they do have Wolf springs—but they are a pain to put in. 
> 
> The 10mm is making a serious come back! Who knows, maybe after people realize that the 10mm is more versatile and safer than the .40, the 10mm will once again be king!


I would love love love to make a little Hi-Tech carbine from 10mm.

----------


## AFPVet

> I would love love love to make a little Hi-Tech carbine from 10mm.


Same here! What's not to love about hi-capacity .357 Magnum level power in the form of the 10mm  I don't know why they didn't call the 10mm the .400 Auto Mag

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Well, personally, I think that any handgun you can buy an easy conversion to shoot .22's at the range will be a good choice.

Any .45 LongColt revolver can receive .22 adapters that fit into the bullet chamber on the wheel.  These .22 adapters cost about $45 for a set of 6.  I use them in my Taurus Judge.  With one gun that cost me $430, I can shoot .410 shotshells, .45LC slugs, and .22LR/CBshorts.  Very versatile.  Kind of bulky for concealment, though not impossible.

----------


## speciallyblend

nm i need to save this thread hehe

----------


## Madly_Sane

> I love my Glock, *but people say magazines wear out if you leave them loaded all the time.* I leave them loaded all the time (for self defense), but I'm thinking if I had it to do over, I'd have bought a revolver and waited until I had a career where I could have a few guns, afford the ammo and go out shooting.


I don't believe that is true, neither does my Grandfather and the many gun experts he goes to the range with.  When you say that, I'm assuming you're referring to the spring inside the clip?  I have seen several clips that have been left loaded for a couple years, they unloaded it & gave me a clip that had been left unused to compare the two.  There was no difference.

----------


## AFPVet

> I don't believe that is true, neither does my Grandfather and the many gun experts he goes to the range with.  When you say that, I'm assuming you're referring to the spring inside the clip?  I have seen several clips that have been left loaded for a couple years, they unloaded it & gave me a clip that had been left unused to compare the two.  There was no difference.


Exactly... as I have said before, what wears magazines out is the constant unloading and loading which causes spring wear—just like any spring over time. We used to keep M9 mags stored in the armory for years loaded.

----------


## The Freethinker

> Get a .357 Magnum and then you can shoot your choice of .38 Special, .357 and .357 Magnum.  I honestly do not know why anybody would get an actual .38 when you can just get the .357 Magnum and fire 3x as much ammo, plus have the choice of better ammo (.357 Magnum) for self defense when carrying for defense.


Exactly. As a new gun owner, that's a lesson I learned - a .357 revolver shoots all these calibers you've listed. I'm very happy w/ my wheelgun.

GunnyFreedom, Happy New year! So, when will you be sworn in as Representative? Did I congratulate you on your victory?

----------


## youngbuck

> Exactly... as I have said before, *what wears magazines out is the constant unloading and loading which causes spring wear*—just like any spring over time. We used to keep M9 mags stored in the armory for years loaded.


Yep, this is true.

----------

